# Central Manti Elk



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Over the weekend my brothers and I were talking about the bull elk tag that my dad drew out for (Central Mountain Manti - Rifle) and were make some preliminary plans for scouting the unit. Growing up we always hunted on the Manti Unit but only hunted the south end of the unit. So it was quit the surprise to me when both my dad and bother mentioned that they wanted to focus their scouting on the North end of the unit. Their reasoning for wanting to scout the North end is because the majority of the bigger elk come off the North end. This is the first I have ever heard of this thought I would see what the rest of you think. Is there a difference in the quality of elk on the north end versus the south end? North end being from Ephriam Canyon North.

400bull


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

My grandfather had the tag last year and we focused on the central part of the unit between Huntington Res and Joe's Valley. We didn't see many elk, but the bulls that we did see were nice bulls. Saw a couple that had been harvested in the area that were nice 6x6s... probably 320-ish bulls.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Here are some bulls my cousin scouted last year on the north end.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/14-muzzleloaders/81425-le-elk-manti-ml.html

Pg. 2


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I know of several 370"+ bulls taken off the north end last year - the biggest being a 384" shot during the rifle. I did not hear of any 400" bulls.

I spent 9 days on the mountain right before and during the ML hunt. The biggest bull I laid eyes on during that time was in the 340-350" range. I only saw three that were 330"+. Good hunt though - I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I have had the tag 2 times. I hunted mostly the central area the 1st time and the north end the second time. Both areas had great bulls. this has been 8 and 10 years ago, but they were great bulls. I was told by several to head south, and there are great bulls down there. I never did, I didnt know the area at all, and I knew the central area really well and even the north end a little bit. Scout the south end and see what happens. I would stick with what area I knew best.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Here is a diecent bull I watched on the Manti last year durring the muzzy deer hunt. He wasn't on the north end though. ;-)


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

North, central, south - same elk. Not all, but a majority of the mature bulls have been in all 3 "sections" of the unit at one time or another. That 380 bull is only exceptional to hunters. Otherwise, he's just another bull, going wherever the cows lead him. Nothing in the habitat favors bigger antlered bulls anywhere in the unit. Hunt the land you know.


----------



## Charch (Nov 22, 2013)

*Manti Muzzleloader 2015*

Congrats on the tag. I will be hunting just after you guys. The muzzle dates are the best they have ever been. They extended the dates on the front and back so it starts on the 21st and goes to the 2nd this year. It did take 13 points to pull the tag so I have waited my time. I am hoping for some pointers. I have hunted the Candland range, Manti Canyon, and Oak Creek. Candland can get covered in elk but since this is after the muzzleloader a lot of the elk get pushed off. I have never muzzledeer hunted the unit and so I am not sure where they move once the LE rifle hunt ends. I would love to pointers.

Thanks


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

I completely agree with Finnegan. Hunt where you know the terrain and don't worry about where other bulls were taken. It has been proven that bull elk travel a long way so a bull that you see on the north manti in July could very well be across the highway and in the Strawberry area in August. Your best chances are always in the area that you know and know the areas frequented by elk herds


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> North, central, south - same elk. Not all, but a majority of the mature bulls have been in all 3 "sections" of the unit at one time or another. That 380 bull is only exceptional to hunters. Otherwise, he's just another bull, going wherever the cows lead him. Nothing in the habitat favors bigger antlered bulls anywhere in the unit. Hunt the land you know.


truth!

we hunted a canyon 4 days in a row and on the 5th day we had a big 7x8 come running in out of nowhere with 30 cows!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I will add in, if you can do it physically, Candland mountain is great as there aren't many places with fewer roads in the unit. I love that unit, but getting away from roads is a real challenge!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> truth!
> 
> we hunted a canyon 4 days in a row and on the 5th day we had a big 7x8 come running in out of nowhere with 30 cows!


 With a story like that, gotta know - did you guys kill him???


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> With a story like that, gotta know - did you guys kill him???


NO!!!! haha..., My buddy was pretty new to hunting and the bull came trotting through at 15 yards. I was waiting for my buddy to raise up and kill him but he was sitting there waiting for him to stop. It still haunts my dreams. at 15 yards, running or not, it's not that tough but to a newb he didn't know what to do.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

These are the things that haunt you for a long time! Like the time I missed a 150"-class whitetail at 60 yards with a rifle. He came out of nowhere at 2pm during the rut, and I just came unglued. That was 2006...I still haven't seen a bigger deer there since, and I still think about that miss every year. 

Or the first year my wife hunted with a bow (or hunted period for that matter). I had her on the ground (because she was still goosey about tree stands), and she had a 180"+ muley come in at less than 10 yards right before dark. She said he was so big, she thought he was an elk at first! She couldn't see her pins, so didn't shoot. I had to really restrain my self from getting animated and saying "look down the dang arrow at 10 yards and pull the trigger - you can't miss!". Oh well - we laugh about it now. :grin:


----------

